# Cookie Manager?



## arnisador (Jul 13, 2003)

Any suggestions for a freeware cookie manager that will allow me to keep a few cookies, such as the one that automatically logs me in here, while getting rid of all the garbage cookies that every site seems to leave on my machine in perpetuity? It'd be enough for me to have it simply "time out" after a week any cookie I haven't designated to be kept--I'd like to set it up once with the half-dozen sites I want the cookies for then let it just discard everything else.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 19, 2003)

No ideas?


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 19, 2003)

I use Mozilla as my browser, then downloaded a utility called "PrefBar".  On prefbar is a Cooking Warning.  Checked it asked about each cookie, yes or no, and should it remember each one for future hits.  You can go in an manage the same, or delete them all and start over.  

Works for me.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jul 19, 2003)

Mozilla 1.4...and I believe 1.3.x...has the ability to manage cookies.  How this is exactly done, I'm not sure.  I almost never enable them.  When I absolutely have to, I delete them immediately after I'm done.

Okay, so I'm a wee bit paranoid.

Cthulhu


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *No ideas? *



Ask Tim

He had one for his Computer. Maybe it was the brains of the outfit (Janice) who loaded


----------



## Elfan (Jul 20, 2003)

I personally find managing cookies too annoying.  I regularly run Ad-Aware and SpyBot in the hope that they kill most of the bad ones after the fact.

Mozilla/Firebird can enable/disable all cookies, for orginating websites only (not sure what that means), for the current session only, and ask before accepting.  Also include a cookie viewer that makes is slightly easier to kill things from ad sites but its not that much more helpful than ie.


----------

